# Cubing at home 2 (Online Comp)



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hey Cubers!

Another online comp for you guys! The rules will be different from the previous comp, so read carefully!

Rules:
-Start at 17 November, End at 19 November.
-Come to this thread at 17 Nov SGT and forms will be provided in the comments.
-Certificate of merit to podium winners
-DO NOT CHEAT
-Follow ALL WCA regulations
-I'll PM you your certificates. You can print it out.
-Events: Pyraminx, Skewb, 3x3,2x2
-Ask me if you have any questions
- No limit of competitors
-Video submission is not compulsory, but it is recommended
-Tell me if you are attending this comp below


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 10, 2021)

Sounds Fun!
I'm horrible at skewb though


----------



## Ninjascoccer (Nov 10, 2021)

Looks fun! Only know 3x3 tho…


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 10, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Hey Cubers!
> 
> Another online comp for you guys! The rules will be different from the previous comp, so read carefully!
> 
> ...


cool. But where will the forms be provided? (I don't understand the exact location)
I am gonna participate btw.


Ninjascoccer said:


> Looks fun! Only know 3x3 tho…


same


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 10, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> cool. But where will the forms be provided? (I don't understand the exact location)


Here. In this thread. I will post them on 17 November SGT.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 10, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Here. In this thread. I will post them on 17 Oct SGT.


ok. cool


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 10, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Here. In this thread. I will post them on 17 Oct SGT.


I think you mean 17 Nov, main post says 17 Oct as well.


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 10, 2021)

i'm in. i got my pyra pb from 2min to 12sec.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 10, 2021)

Looks like more people will join! I'll compete.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 11, 2021)

CubeWizard23 said:


> I think you mean 17 Nov, main post says 17 Oct as well.


Ah yes... I'll edit my post. Thanks for notifying.

THANK YOU ALL FOR JOINING!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 11, 2021)

cirno said:


> i'm in. i got my pyra pb from 2min to 12sec.


Cool!


And guys I am going to add 1 more event: 2x2
Video submission is also not compulsory but its recommended
In the google forms, they will ask you to enter your name. I suggest you enter your real name so that on the certificate, it will be your REAL name instead of your Forum name.


CubeRed said:


> Looks like more people will join! I'll compete.


Yes...


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 11, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Video submission is also compulsory if not you will be ruled out.


oh carp


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 11, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> You can't film?


i cant. maybe because i'm 11?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 11, 2021)

cirno said:


> i cant. maybe because i'm 11?


Hmm.. Now that I think about it, the rules might seem unfair to those who can't. So I changed it. Video submission is NOT compulsory, but it will be recommended. You can still stand a chance to win. I edited my posts.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 12, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Hmm.. Now that I think about it, the rules might seem unfair to those who can't. So I changed it. Video submission is NOT compulsory, but it will be recommended. You can still stand a chance to win. I edited my posts.


Good decision.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 12, 2021)

I'll be participating for 2x2 and 3x3 thanks!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 12, 2021)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> I'll be participating for 2x2 and 3x3 thanks!


Okay! Thanks! Make sure to come to this thread at 17 Nov. Forms with scrambles and video submission forms will be provided.


----------



## Wierd_Lol (Nov 12, 2021)

I'll participate for 3 by 3 and 2 by 2.
Thought i am not very fast in them(as i am kind of a Beginner).


----------



## Garf (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm in! I'll do all events... I don't really do skewb and pyraminx that much, though.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 13, 2021)

ill do all


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 13, 2021)

@Triangles_are_cubers 
@TheEpicCuber 
@Wierd_Lol 

Thanks so much for joining! Make sure to come to this thread on 17 Nov!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 14, 2021)

3 mOre Days to go...
I actually thought of a zoom comp but I've got a bit of a sorethroat so I guess that won't be possible.


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 14, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I actually thought of a zoom comp but I've got a bit of a sorethroat so I guess that won't be possible.


wait i have an idea. make an account on cubingtime.com, we could use rooms to do comps

we'll do a test, after your account is created, join the room alice.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 14, 2021)

cirno said:


> wait i have an idea. make an account on cubingtime.com, we could use rooms to do comps
> 
> we'll do a test, after your account is created, join the room alice.


Hmm.. I don't think that's a good idea, cuz people who do not have an account need to register for it which is kinda tiring. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 14, 2021)

Ill join too. I don't mind organizing further things like this in the future!


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 14, 2021)

I'll do all the events because why not.


----------



## Garf (Nov 14, 2021)

Change of plans, I want to do just skewb, pyraminx, and 2x2.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 14, 2021)

I'll write out the form soon.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 15, 2021)

cirno said:


> wait i have an idea. make an account on cubingtime.com, we could use rooms to do comps
> 
> we'll do a test, after your account is created, join the room alice.


cubingtime is a nice idea but in reality the site is a disaster. It's full of spammers and cheaters and the scrambles are very unreliable. I don't think any of the Admins are active anymore,


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 15, 2021)

I can't see the message with the form


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 15, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I can't see the message with the form


You don't have to do it. If you want to attend, just tell me in the comments what events you are participating. On the day of the comp, I will mention your name in the post.
@TheEpicCuber ok


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 15, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> You don't have to do it. If you want to attend, just tell me in the comments what events you are participating. On the day of the comp, I will mention your name in the post.
> @CubableYT @CubeWizard23 @TheCubingCuber347 @CubeRed @CoderGuru @GooseCuber @cirno Tell me what events you are participating.
> @TheEpicCuber ok
> @Ninjascoccer @V Achyuthan Are you only participating in 3x3 only?


I'll do 3x3 only.


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 15, 2021)

I'll do 3*3 and Pyraminx, Maybe even 2*2.



Lol I just saw I joined the community a day before CubeRed.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 15, 2021)

GooseCuber said:


> I'll do 3*3 and Pyraminx, Maybe even 2*2.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I just saw I joined the community a day before CubeRed.


So... You're also doing 2x2? I'm kinda confused


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 15, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> So... You're also doing 2x2? I'm kinda confused


Probably.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 15, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Ill join too. I don't mind organizing further things like this in the future!


Ok, Thanks! Remember to come to this thread on 17 Oct!


TheCubingCuber347 said:


> cubingtime is a nice idea but in reality the site is a disaster. It's full of spammers and cheaters and the scrambles are very unreliable. I don't think any of the Admins are active anymore,


Yes... It's not a very good site. Are you participating? If you are, can you tell me what events you are doing? Thanks.


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 15, 2021)

Is there a specific time, because South Africa,Taiwan and all those other countries have their time differences.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 15, 2021)

I'll be adding 4x4 and 3BLD to the list of events, I'll be competing for!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 15, 2021)

GooseCuber said:


> Is there a specific time, because South Africa,Taiwan and all those other countries have their time differences.


Hmm.. On that day I will post it at around 7.25 am Taiwan time/Singapore Time


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 15, 2021)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> I'll be adding 4x4 and 3BLD to the list of events, I'll be competing for!


Eh theres only pyra, skewb, 2x2 and 3x3. I said that in the instructions. Sorry!


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Nov 15, 2021)

Ooh i’ll compete in everything


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 16, 2021)

I think that next time when I host another online comp I should ask you guys to fill in a registration form to make registration clearer. (Like this post if you agree)


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 16, 2021)

Tomorrow is the online comp. The forms will be available tomorrow so remember to check out this thread tomorrow for the forms!


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 16, 2021)

How will we upload the videos?

And btw how is that quest for sub-30 going?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 16, 2021)

GooseCuber said:


> How will we upload the videos?
> 
> And btw how is that quest for sub-30 going?


There will be a video submission google form. You can upload your video link there.

I'm still kinda stuck at sub40 currently.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 16, 2021)

ONLINE CUBE COMP

COMPETITORS:

@CubeRed @GooseCuber @cuberswoop @Wierd_Lol @TheEpicCuber @cirno @Ninjascoccer @V Achyuthan @SpeedCuberSUB30 @Triangles_are_cubers @CoderGuru @RainbowsAndStuff @CubeWizard23 (Not sure) @CubableYT (Not sure)

NOTE:
PLEASE FOLLOW WCA REGULATIONS
YOU CAN ATTEND MORE THAN 1 EVENT
THERE WILL ONLY BE 1 ROUND PER EVENT
IF YOU ARE PARTICIPATING IN MORE THAN 1 EVENT AND YOU CAN FILM, YOU HAVE TO SUBMIT 2 VIDEO SUBMISSION FORMS.
YOU HAVE 2 DAYS TO SUBMIT YOUR RESULTS.

FORMS:

Video Submission Form (Optional): https://forms.gle/Hb6hg2Y9KmUBqU7h6

3x3 Form: https://forms.gle/8PTBu5zKciXHCN5z5

2x2 Form: https://forms.gle/DNSre92Zqpp2YKjN7

Pyraminx Form: https://forms.gle/x87KiNeAabs1JSH86

Skewb Form: https://forms.gle/5o9Hq14dXPLpkjc96

HAVE FUN!!


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

Will Do!!


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

Having technical issues will send the videos ASAP.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 17, 2021)

would upload videos soon
m slice dnf on second solve rip


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

I got a lock up leading to a DNF on pyraminx


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 17, 2021)

What if you don't submit your video? As I sorta can't.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

if only i discovered this thread earlier..


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 18, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> if only i discovered this thread earlier..


Do you want to attend? If you want, you can go ahead and enter the forms. The forms will close on 19 Nov 10.30PM SGT.


CoderGuru said:


> What if you don't submit your video? As I sorta can't.


It's okay. You can still stand a chance to win.


Also, I found one person called @memo_cubed in the 3x3 forms. May I ask who is that?

EDIT: I found out his profile. It's okay.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 18, 2021)

REPORT:
@CubeRed @cirno@Ninjascoccer @V Achyuthan Have not submitted their results yet. Please do it before tomorrow, 10.30PM SGT!


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 18, 2021)

damn, i lost my pyra at the worst moment.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 18, 2021)

THere's one cuber who entered their forum name "4.64" in the 2x2 form. That person's average is 8.18. Please tell me who you are!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 18, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Please tell me who you are!


A deceitful liar.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 19, 2021)

REPORT:
@Ninjascoccer has not entered his results yet. Please do it before today!
(P.S. @cirno is excluded coz he told me he lost his pyra.)

I will also announce the results tomorrow. I will PM the podium winners the certs.


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 19, 2021)

I found it but sadly i'm too late. I'll share 5 solves anyway


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 19, 2021)

Here are they


----------



## memo_cubed (Nov 19, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> THere's one cuber who entered their forum name "4.64" in the 2x2 form. That person's average is 8.18. Please tell me who you are!


meeeeee, its me memo_cubed, sorry mst have miss clicked


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 20, 2021)

Has everyone entered their times now?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 20, 2021)

COMPETITORS:

@CubeRed @GooseCuber @cuberswoop @Wierd_Lol @TheEpicCuber @V Achyuthan @SpeedCuberSUB30 @Triangles_are_cubers @CoderGuru @RainbowsAndStuff @BadSpeedCuber @memo_cubed

RESULTS FOR ONLINE COMP:
(BOLD NAMES ARE THE ONES WHO WILL GET CERTIFICATE. I WILL SENT A PDF TO THE WINNERS VIA SPEEDSOLVING MAIL AND THEY CAN PRINT IT.)

3x3:
1st: *V Achyuthan*
2nd: *Triangles_are_cubers*
3rd: *RainbowsAndStuff*
4th: CubeRed
5th: SpeedCuberSUB30
6th: CoderGuru
7th: cuberswoop
8th: GooseCuber
9th: memo_cubed
10th: BadSpeedCuber
11th: Wierd_Lol

2x2:
1st: *V Achyuthan*
2nd: *Triangles_are_cubers*
3rd: *cuberswoop*
4th: CoderGuru
5th: RainbowsAndStuff
6th: GooseCuber
7th: memo_cubed
8th: BadSpeedCuber

Pyraminx:
1st:* Triangles_are_cubers*
2nd: *GooseCuber*
3rd:* RainbowsAndStuff*
4th: cuberswoop

Skewb:
1st: *Triangles_are_cubers*
2nd: *cuberswoop*
3rd: *TheEpicCuber*
4th: memo_cubed


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 20, 2021)

GG to yall!!
And thanks for the comp Ultimate cuber!!


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 20, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> 3x3:
> 1st: *V Achyuthan*
> 2nd: *Triangles_are_cubers*
> 3rd: *RainbowsAndStuff*
> 4th: CubeRed


Darn, missed by 1 place. GJ on the comp!!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 20, 2021)

GooseCuber said:


> GG to yall!!
> And thanks for the comp Ultimate cuber!!


 I will organize more online comps in the future. This is my second one. Stay tuned for more online comps!


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Nov 20, 2021)

Ooh yay that was fun i hope you do more comps in the future


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 20, 2021)

Lol how did I get podium in skewb in 2x2. I am Speeeeed.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 21, 2021)

I have already posted the mails to the podium winners of the event. I am making the certificates now. Those who haven't reply, please reply soon! THOSE PEOPLE WHO HAVEN'T REPLIED: @TheEpicCuber @GooseCuber @Triangles_are_cubers


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 21, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I will organize more online comps in the future. This is my second one. Stay tuned for more online comps!


I'll keep my eyes Open!!


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 21, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> COMPETITORS:
> 
> @CubeRed @GooseCuber @cuberswoop @Wierd_Lol @TheEpicCuber @V Achyuthan @SpeedCuberSUB30 @Triangles_are_cubers @CoderGuru @RainbowsAndStuff @BadSpeedCuber @memo_cubed
> 
> ...


podium in everything nice


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 22, 2021)

I sent out the certificates already. Thank you ALL for joining. I will make another comp next year.

P.S @cuberswoop good luck with the cuberly monthly challenge! I might attend it


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Thank you ALL for joining.


If I didn't lose my pyra, where I would be in the results?


----------



## Ninjascoccer (Nov 24, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> REPORT:
> @Ninjascoccer has not entered his results yet. Please do it before today!
> (P.S. @cirno is excluded coz he told me he lost his pyra.)
> 
> I will also announce the results tomorrow. I will PM the podium winners the certs.


Dangit my iPad needed repair and I forgot all about this lol


----------

